# Spinnaker choices



## daleleid (May 25, 2001)

I''m a dinghy sailer and am interested in a new light air, downwind sail. I usually sail alone or with my wife who likes to sun/ read/ watch/ relax on board. Cheap is always good, but I''m more interested in a sail that is easy to hoist and dowse/ easy to trim/ suitable for a wide range of downwind runs/ and gives me more speed. 

We race in a mixed fleet and since I have the only boat of my type on the lake, I don''t care about ratings, just the beers at the finish.

Am I dreaming? What should I consider?


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Depending on what you''re sailing, you may want to try an asymetrical or a regular spinnaker. The asymetrical might be easier to handle once up, but would probably require going forward to attach it at the tack. A standard chute & pole may be able to be set from the cockpit and rigged with a launching tube (which could be a plastic bucket, really)and "belly button" retrieving line. Once the pole is up, you simply pull the halyard, sheet and guy to set it, and to douse you let those go and pull in the retrieving line and drop the sail into the bucket.


----------

